# !     !

## _Kuza

** 

_    ,      ,   .          ?          ?       
.. ,  _ 

  1  2    25.07.2002  115- (     115-)     ,           ( ).      ,      ,  -  ,         ,  ,       (. 2 . 2    115-).

            ,    ,   ,     (. 4    115-).

_     1  13   115-_ 

** 

      ,       115-.             .            ,     .       ,     ,    .

,     ,    :  ,     .

** ,        ,   ,           .     ,      .               90 .

 : ,        - ,           ,      ,       .

_        11.11.2002    1095,    16531,    143,    49,    1189,    692_

 ,    ,   ,   :

          ;

      (  );

         .

**    ,   .    ,   ,     .      14.04.2003  250           ,     ,       ,            .

_ 2008        19.11.2007  1636-_

   ,   **   .   2    115-        ,        .     .           01.11.2002  794.

       ,               .          17.01.2007  21.   ,         ,     ,        .

           ,     ,       .

** 

      ,             .  ,         .           .

** 

      ,           .         15.07.2003  175       ,     :

 ,    ;

      (  );

          (  ).

               :

      ;

        ( )   (  );

_     6 ,      15.11.2006  681_

          ;

   ,       ;

      ,                ;

   ()   ,    12  1  333.28  .   3000 .    .

       25.12.2006  369.

      30-     .    ,     15     ,    45     .

        :     10 ,        ,   .

,         - ,        ,           :

              ,    ;

     -         (       ).

     ,               .  ,           ,   .

    ,         ,    :

           ,      ;

                ,      ,     -      ;

            (-)      ;

           ,      ,          .

     .  ,        ,    . 

               ,            .               .

 , :

    ;

        ;

 ,    ;

       ,     ;

     .



         15.11.2006  681,           .

    ,     ,         (       25.12.2006  370), :

   30  40 ;

      , ,     ,        ();

    1000 .  (. 13 . 1 . 333.28  ).

               .                .

,     ,            .      ,        .

            30 .       15-     ,    45    .

* . ,   * 

         :

 , , ,  (    ,   ,   ,             30.11.2000);

  (                   30.11.2000);

  (                 03.07.97);

  (                   25.09.2000);

  (               16.01.97)



   10     ,  ,  ,     .

  ,      ,    :

 ;

 ,    ( ,   );

 ,     (-).

       .

       ,        .  -        ,    .

 ,            ,          (     ,   ):

  ;

  ;

    ,      1000 .

_    41     15.11.2006  681_

             .

             .    ,                 .

        .  ,      ,       ,   ,    30             :

 ;

   ( ,   );

 ,     (-),         90 .

     (,         ),            .         30  40      .          .

    ,   ,   :

_.  9  18   115-_

       ,       ;

 ,   ,     ;

               ;

          ;

    ,    ,  ,       ;

           ,        ,    ;

             ()    ;

      ;

       ;

  ,     -     ,     ;

   30           (  , ,   ,  -).

              .    .

** 

      ,   ,       .

             .

          :

 ,  ;

  ,           (        24.03.2003  167);

_              ,      31.01.2003  72_

    ;

 ,        ;

       .    200 .    (. 7 . 1 . 333.28  ).

    30           .   2  16   115-  :

 ,  (    ),    , , ;

 ,    ;

     ,    ;

  ;

   ;

 ,   ;

        , ,     ;

           .

          .

_     ,     ,       27.12.2003  19723/1048/922_


** 

  ,      ,    - ,  .             .



,    ,   ,      .            ,     (. 5 . 346.11  ).    ,     .

  2  207        ,      183     12   ,          (  )   . :       183    ,            .       (       29.03.2007  03-04-06-01/95).

_ . , _ 

          (. 4 . 8 . 18    25.07.2002  115-) ,   :

           ;

       ;

     ;

       - ;

          ;

      -  .

 ,  ,     ,                   



     13%,   30%.           183,  ,   ,          ( ). ,       2007 .     2008     ,     ,     2007 ,    2008-.   ,       78  231  .

_.     26.07.2007  03-04-06-01/268_


     . ,       2  11       ,           183 .           .             11,    2  207  . :    ,    12    (  !)       183 .  ,         ,        (. 216  ).        183       ,         ,       .           ,   7  3           .

* 1*

_   . 1  2007         .. ,    4 .     23 000 .  .         ?_

_ 11  ..            30%.         6900 . (23 000 .  30%).   13 800 . (6900 .  2 .)._

_ 11    ,     ,    13%   .   -.      20 000 .,     400 .   (. 3 . 1 . 218  ).    8970 . (23 000 .  13%  3 .).         ,     2007      4830 . (13 800 .  8970 .)._

 ,   1  2008  ,          ,     15% (     16.05.2007  76-).

  ,     .    ,     183 ,       13%.   ,    1  21                            21.04.95           ,      .          183     ,            30%.

_.     29.03.2007  03-04-06-01/94   26.12.2005  03-05-01-04/396_

* 2*

_   . 1  2007          .. .    .    21 000 .,      13%. 9  ..       ,    183 .    ?_

           8190 . (21 000 .  3 .  13%).         30%.   18 900 . (21 000 .  3 .  30%).  ,  10 710 . (18 900 .  8190 .) .           ,    .     ,             (. 5 . 226  ).

 

       15.12.2001  167-.   7   ,   ,   ,        ( ,   ),     , -   . ,            .

                    .

               . ,      .

_.  65     15    01.04.96  27-_

 

             24.07.98  125-.   1  5              ,     .   2   ,       . ,    ,     ,        . ,      (,     )   .

   -    ,        (. 1 . 5    24.07.98  125-).

* 3*

_ ,  ,  .         ..   .. . ..          .     11 000 .  ..     .    - ,       8000 .,       . 

               ?_

_       ,      . ..       ,       .            .         ,      0,2%. ,     ,     .. ,  22 . (11 000 .  0,2%).

..     , ,           1120 . (8000 .  14%) .        ,       - ,           (. 1 . 5    24.07.98  125-)._

----------


## wolna

Kuza ,  ,  , -    .
    :   ,    ( . ) -   ,     .       ?
   : .   ,   ,      /,    (   . ).
 , ..    .   ( - ,   ,        )
, .

----------

.

----------


## P&M

:Embarrassment:

----------


## HR_ND

,      ...  ,         ( )  

... 6 000 ., :
   1 800 >183  > 780 .
-  
 (0,2%)= 12 
      - ?

   =  - + ?
     ? , + 15% ??

----------

:
      .          .          ?

----------


## _

, ,       ,  ,    ,    ,   15.02.09,   18.01.09,     18.01.09,   ,     15.02.09     ?     18.01.09,   16.02.09    . !

----------


## freshmaker

> ,           .         15.07.2003  175


  ,   25-  2008.     !

----------


## 86

,             ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## freshmaker

> ,             ,


http://www.labor.ru/about_structure.php 
-

http://www.fmsmoscow.ru/

----------


## 86

> http://www.labor.ru/about_structure.php 
> -
> 
> http://www.fmsmoscow.ru/

----------


## 86

,        ,             ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.

----------


## Anadrielle

?

----------

> ,   ,       .
> 
>              .
> 
>           :
> 
>  ,  ;
> 
>   ,           (        24.03.2003  167);
> ...


   2010    400 .     , ..      .          ?

----------

?

----------


## _

, ,   .          (   ).     ?

----------


## 777

!!!
      .        .          ?

----------

,      .

----------


## freshmaker

207. 
    ,        183     12   .                    (  )   .

----------


## Stalnis

Kuza,  !
 ,       ,       .     -   ,   ,          .   ,            . ,  .   - 2  3. , ,    (-)        ?

----------


## Ingusya

, ,         ?

----------


## .

*Ingusya*,             (   ).

----------


## Ingusya

> *Ingusya*,             (   ).


..      .

----------


## .

> ..      .


      ,  ?

----------

, ,    ...

----------

,,  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,     http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr102.htm

----------

:Smilie:

----------

...., ,     ,      ()      (),    ,     , ....     ....

----------


## .

,

----------


## kiry

-  681 15.11.2006 " ,      ,    ,            ,       ,   ,              ,    ."
:   -      ,          -,  ?      ?
"46.                ,      ,    ."
 2:  / ,         ,    ,   ,            ? ?

----------

,  ,            ?

----------


## nastya__

> "46.                ,      ,    ."
>  2:  / ,         ,    ,   ,            ? ?


   ?  :Frown:

----------


## Klerk-agent

> :
>       .          .          ?


      /.

    12             .

  183  - ,  - .

----------


## Klerk-agent

> ?


 .
  .   .    ,         "".      .      :  : -    -       -  (-  )

----------

:      182 , 183-    ,     -   30%    30%,   13%?

----------


## ks-77

,  -  ,

----------


## kiry

> 30%    30%,   13%?


,     , ..  -13%.

----------


## kiry

> ""


     ,    , -. .    ?

----------


## Good

! 
, ,   ,          . 
  ?       ().       ..     ? !

----------


## lucky_devil

!
 ,                   "" (    2010.,     22.10.10)???       :            ,    ???
  .

----------


## svcloud

,     .           10.     .       ?

----------


## Marishka911

!
, .         .    .   .       -  5 .        .
1)     ?     , ?
2)       ?

----------


## irixa2

-   ?      ,   ?

----------


## marines-ka

! , , .        .    ,   ,       .     ,     01.01.2011???       30%.           .      -   ?     !!!!

----------

,  .  ,  ?   ,          ?

----------


## kiry

,       -          ,      .
        /.       .    -   .  ( )  (  .      -13%,         ,  183 -  30%- ,   ,    )

----------

,     ?

----------


## kiry

C    ,      13%.   -     17.07.09  03-04-06-01/176   26.03.10 03-04-06/51

----------


## belka_v_soyse

!  -   ()    ,      .        ..    .      ,    ,     ?  !

----------


## Merynv

,           .            .      ,    .

----------


## Merynv

> ,       -          ,      .
>         /.       .    -   .  ( )  (  .      -13%,         ,  183 -  30%- ,   ,    )


 ,  ,        ?  .

----------


## kiry

-  -       . ,         N 109- (. 7,8,20). -7 .

----------


## kiry

> ,           .


.    ,  ,  .   ,   .   ,   - ,    ,    .

----------


## saigak

2011     -,   2012    .

----------


## kiry

-

----------


## saigak

212- ...
" 221.               

 1. ,    6   ,            ,      ,     ,                ,        .

 2. ,    6   ,             (          25  2002   115- "       "),                              ,     ,              ,       .";

----------


## SVY

> . )


       ,        ?      ,         ?

----------


## kiry

> 212- ...


,   379-  03.12.11.   -  ...22%  512   10%-    .

----------


## kiry

.       -165  212.

----------


## rigick2

> .       -165  212.


  ,      2012    ,    , .        (    ,   22%        )?

 ,       -    ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


  ?




> 


.             - (   -  ).

----------


## kiry

> -    ,


 167-     -       (?)

----------


## Merynv

?        ?  .

----------


## -

.    .  .   .
1.      . -?     ?
2. , ,       -  ?

----------


## rigick2

> .    .  .   .
> 1.      . -?     ?
> 2. , ,       -  ?


                ,   2012.    22%   . (    ),     (      ,     ).  ,  ,     ,   .  , ,     ::nyear::

----------


## -

,    .
2011 : ,  2,9 %   .
2012 : ,  2,9 %,       22 %.
  .
  ?

----------


## rigick2

> ,    .
> 2011 : ,  2,9 %   .
> 2012 : ,  2,9 %,       22 %.
>   .
>   ?


 2,9   (  2011,   2012)
 ,  .

----------

,    ()     - ?

----------


## saigak

> -

----------

,       ?       ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## Fraxine

,  ,       :Embarrassment:   26.12.2011 .  .    2014 .,   ,   (  2008 .).
  - 2011      ?      ?     2011.

----------


## saigak

> 2014 .,


   ....(    ..).     (,      - ).    -         2011    .,   .  -     .
 2012           .

----------


## kiry

> 2012           .


      5    ( ), ,         ?  ,    ,   .     /     3 ?     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 13%,   30%.


    :   224   35%    . _   .3 :      30     ,   ,      ,   , :

         ,         15 ;

   ,    227.1  ,         13 ;

              25  2002  N 115- "       ",         13 ;

               ,   ,     ,         ,         13 ;

(     21.04.2011 N 77-)

      ,      ,         13 .

(     07.11.2011 N 305-)

(. 3  .    19.05.2010 N 86-)_

.. ,         35%,   30%?   :Wink:

----------

2012           .[/QUOTE]


  - " " - 

 - -  .... :Smilie:

----------


## _

> 5    ( ), ,         ?  ,    ,   .     /     3 ?     ?


     ...         ,  ,  ,       ,      .    ,         ,   -  ,   .       ?   13%,      ... ,   ,    ...

----------


## kiry

> 13%,      ...


13  30-  ,      .        ,    ,    11.01.12  15.06.12,      16.06.12  30.09.12.  -    . .       .....

----------


## _

,     :Big Grin:        ,         ,  ,     ,    ,   ,   13% ,   30%,    ?

----------


## saigak

,     (     ).

----------


## _

,  ,   ,    ?
     )))

----------


## saigak

,   ,   .

----------

2011            1 ?

----------


## saigak

. , ,       2011....     ?

----------

-   ?     1       ?

----------


## saigak

.           (    ).      .

----------

,    3    ,  1    3     4    1 ?

----------


## saigak

3       4 .     ...     -      .

----------

4     ?

----------


## saigak

,       .

----------

-      ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> 


.

----------

-  !

----------


## talya

> 2012 : ,  2,9 %,       22 %.


   , 20%   ,     ?

----------

[QUOTE=rigick2;53540841] 2,9   (  2011,   2012)
 ,  .[/QUOTE

     ..     2012.  ?

----------


## saigak

2012 .

----------


## _

> 2012 .


,     ,    22 %  .         ?
     ()     ,     ,      . ,   .      /   - .

----------


## hrcity99

, ,   :Frown:     .  .    .     28 ..?      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> 28 ..?      ?


.    .    .

----------


## hrcity99

, !!!!!  :yes:

----------

> , 20%   ,     ?


     !

----------

> ,     ,    22 %  .         ?
>      ()     ,     ,      . ,   .      /   - .


   ??

-         ?

1.   22%     
2.  

     ,    ,         ,    ?

----------


## marina200677

, ,           .          ? !

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## Natliy

,  2012 .        ,    ( ?)

----------


## MalishkaMu

,  183         30 %?

----------


## HelenY

> ,  183         30 %?


,

----------


## MalishkaMu

"  ,       ,         ,          ,            (. 1 . 2    25.07.2002 N 115- "       ").               .         -     ,    (    26.10.2007 N 03-04-06-01/362)."

   ?    :Frown:

----------


## MalishkaMu

http://www.glavbukh.ru/art/16614

----------


## MalishkaMu

,  :Redface:

----------


## -

.    183 ,                ?

----------


## rigick2

.  ,  -   -2  .          2011 .  1 8.2       -2      (    30   13%),     13%.  :      * 13%,  =  ,    = 0.   ?

----------


## 78

,     ,     .      2-? ,     .

----------


## Glawbuch



----------


## hosster

.
             30 %  2012         183    13%   ?
 2012 .       ,                 ?          30 %     ?  ((((((((((

----------


## rigick2

> .
>              30 %  2012         183    13%   ?
>  2012 .       ,                 ?          30 %     ?  ((((((((((



      ( \   12 ,    , .   183 , 13%.     ,       :  ,             ..).                13  30%.   2011              .  2012    (    13  30%),     ,     22%          . (   ).

----------

.      .   13%,          30%? - ?     ?  ?

----------


## MalishkaMu

, ,     !  , ,    ,        30 %?

----------


## MalishkaMu

, ,     !  ,  ,    ,        30 %?

----------


## _

> 2011              .  2012    (    13  30%),     ,     22%          . (   ).


 !  ,        ?    - ,        2,9%   ,  .
     22%     ...      .

----------

.
   ,   ,   .   ?    .

----------


## hosster

> ( \   12 ,    , .   183 , 13%.     ,       :  ,             ..).                13  30%.   2011              .  2012    (    13  30%),     ,     22%          . (   ).


  ?     22%   .,  2,9%,   ,  ,   13%??      30 %      ?

----------


## rigick2

.  -    .        ,    .

----------


## rigick2

> .      .   13%,          30%? - ?     ?  ?


        ,       .   .    2011      ,          (  ,     ,      ).      ,      ,   ,       .             30%          30  13%.  ,   ,      ,         (,       30%         13%).        .    , ,  .

----------


## rigick2

> !  ,        ?    - ,        2,9%   ,  .
>      22%     ...      .


   ,    (        )      2012  -    22%     ...

----------


## rigick2

- -2  2011.    ? (  ,   )

----------

*rigick2*
   , ,   .        .        :Wow:

----------


## anniee

,   
  ,    - ,   ,  .   ,      200  210,     . 
    , , ,  ,       .
   ,       ? 
     -   ?

----------

, ..       .  .

----------


## HelenY

> ,   
>   ,    - ,   ,  .   ,      200  210,     . 
>     , , ,  ,       .
>    ,       ? 
>      -   ?


   ,    ,

----------


## rigick2

> *rigick2*
>    , ,   .        .


   :
"
      .4 . 78     ,    182 1 01 02030 01 1000 110   ... (...) ,         182 1 01 02021 01 1000 110  ... (...)  .
         ,    2010     ...       . ,           2010     2010    30%,      13%. 
         ..    ...,   ,           30%     13%,         30%   13%   .
 : ...  \    2010,        30% \	    13% (.) 
       ,     30%.
   2010 ,  2011     .

----------


## 2009

(-  )-   ,    .

----------

*rigick2*, 



> 2011


, ,   ?  :Embarrassment:      .    2011    ,       70    68      (     , -   ).       , ,    ,     ?  -  (    )   30%,  2-   -    ,    ,  2-  13%...     ,    30%,    13%     2-    ,     ,   30%   ,  13%- . , ,  ,     ...

----------


## rigick2

> *rigick2*, 
> 
> , ,   ?      .    2011    ,       70    68      (     , -   ).       , ,    ,     ?  -  (    )   30%,  2-   -    ,    ,  2-  13%...     ,    30%,    13%     2-    ,     ,   30%   ,  13%- . , ,  ,     ...


.      ?   ,  ,    .      : ""   ""?    ,   -, .     .

----------

*rigick2*
.

----------

*rigick2*, ,  !  ,      ,        30% ,          -.      ,      ,  :   2  -  ,        11,   .   -    :

 	1000
 	500

   :			
20 70 =15 000   : 100010 + : 50010
70 68 =  3 650   : 1000030% + : 500013%
70 50 =11 350   : 10000-3000 + : 5000-650
68 51 =  3 650   : 3000 + : 650
 -:			
70 68 = -3 000  30%    -
70 68 =  1 300  13%    -
20 70 =  3 000   -: 10002 + : 5002
70 68 =     390   -: 200013% + : 100013%
70 68 =    -260  13%    -
70 50 =  2 870   -: 2000 (  ,  30%) + : 1000-130
68 51 =     130   -: 0 (  ) + : 130

 70	
  16 300
   18 000   
     1 700   

 68	
  3 780
  2 080   
  1 700   	

  ,   1700    ,   1700          .       ,           .

    ????  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## rigick2

**,        ?    ?
 ,       (    ):
-:
20 70 10000.
70 68 3000.
70 50 7000.
68 51 3000.  30%
-:
           2011.        13%   ,     1700.,             , .     .   . ..         .
20 70 2000.
          260..    ,    260.     .       .
70 50 2000.
    .  .
 70
   0
 68 0
 -2        ( )   1440.         ,   2012          ,          .

----------


## Domrach

,      2012     ?

----------

*rigick2*, 182         -       68  :Embarrassment:

----------

*rigick2*, 



> -2        ( )   1440.


 ,     1700...

----------


## rigick2

> ,      2012     ?


.      13  30.

----------


## rigick2

**, ,     :Frown: . 1    .        . ..      ( ),    ,    .       . ,      :Cool: .   .     -2     :  5.3-5.5?
         1 (  ), :
"             (   ),        ,        (           )"
 ,      ,         .

----------


## rigick2

17.7   ,   ,   .

----------


## rigick2

**,   ?      .     -2    ?

----------


## -

> (-  )-   ,    .


    (  ). 

     .   2011  2012      .

   .  2011   ,    .  2012  22 %       .

   .  2011   .  2012 22 %       ,           6 .

  ?

----------


## DenisP

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr113_3.htm          30%  ?

----------

,      13%   30%

----------


## Glawbuch

> 13%   30%


  :yes:

----------


## DenisP

. ??

----------


## MRG



----------


## saigak

,     2-  ,     ,  3-      .

----------


## talya

> !


    20%   ,          20%

----------


## hosster

"           ,          6 .      ,       I :    ."
       .?         30%   ,          ,        ?

----------


## 78

> "           ,          6 .      ,       I :    ."
>        .?         30%   ,          ,        ?


         6 .    -1 ,  ,         .

----------


## hosster

6  ?     ?

----------


## 78

> 6  ?     ?


   6 .,     )))       ???   ,        .

----------


## hosster

> 6 .,     )))       ???   ,        .


     ,    .       ?    30 %   180  ?

----------


## 78

> ,    .       ?    30 %   180  ?


    ,    02.12.2011 "379-   7   15.12.2001 167-   01.01.2012              ,     .    (-       6   )   30% , 22%  ()

----------


## hosster

> ,    02.12.2011 "379-   7   15.12.2001 167-   01.01.2012              ,     .    (-       6   )   30% , 22%  ()


  .           ,    ?                   ..   13%,  .. ,  ,  2,9, acc yc  .    ?

----------


## _

> (-       6   )   30% ...


                 180    30% ?

----------


## saigak

> 180    30% ?


 13%, 180      ,        .

----------


## _

, saigak!
  ,   -       :Smilie:

----------

,!   ,    3- ,  -  ,       ,  - ,    :

 13%, -0,9% (   )
   (5,1%)   ( 2,9%)???
  -   22 %
        ,     ,   -  16%  6%  ??? 
,,    (((

----------

,       )

----------

> 13%, 180      ,        .


 .     13 %  30 %, 180    ,         ,       ,     13%  ?...

----------


## saigak

> 







> 13%


,   ,    .

----------

!

     ,         ?
  ,    ?

----------


## .

-3 ,        .

----------


## loran08

,        ,           ?

----------


## _

!
    ,     .     , ?  :Frown: 
 ,   1     ...          ?

----------


## rigick2

.  .    ,    ,    (..      , ..            )     (, ) ?

----------


## Lolly

!
    ,     .     , ? 
 ,   1     ...          ? 

         ( ,    ..)      (!),     .

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,     (, ) ?


      ....   ,    ...        .

----------

,    ,     ?

----------

,   .  -    .

----------


## 1

> .  .    ,    ,    (..      , ..            )     (, ) ?


  ...  -      -  6   22      (   ) -        ""?

----------


## alt-x

.      365   183     - ,   - .

----------


## alt-x

> .  .    ,    ,    (..      , ..            )     (, ) ?


,      .
  ,   - .

----------


## rigick2

> ,      .
>   ,   - .


. ..,           ( ).,  ,       .         .             ,   , ? 
 ,   -  ,       ,      ( )?

----------


## saigak

> ,


  .




> .


  ?    ?

----------


## rigick2

> :
>   rigick2
>             ,
> 
>   .


  ?  ,         .    ,    (    ). 
          ,     29  2011 . N 03-04-06/6-155
" ...   -           .
     -           "
      .





> :
>   rigick2
>         .
> 
>   ?    ? 
> __________________


   29  2010 . N 03-04-06/6-324
"  ,          ,                  ."

----------


## saigak

> .


     ?    ...




> 


   "  "   ...

----------


## rigick2

> :
>   rigick2
>       .
> 
>      ?    ...


        ,      .    ?



> :
>   rigick2
> 
> 
>    "  "   ...


,     ,    ,           ?       ?

----------


## saigak

> ,


.          .




> .


    ,    .

----------


## rigick2

> .          .
> 
> 
>     ,    .


 , . .  :Smilie:     ,   -     .    ,     ,    ,   .        .

----------


## saigak

> ,


 ?   ,   .     ,      . \    ,   . ,       ,    ....

----------


## Flo2011

> ,    02.12.2011 "379-   7   15.12.2001 167-   01.01.2012              ,     .    (-       6   )   30% , 22%  ()


 !          ,       (   ,     ..), ..      ,        22%?

----------


## .

,

----------


## joanna

,
,  ,   .  ( ) - , .,   -    .    2007 ,    ,      .   ,      2011  ,        ( ),     ..       ,          .   2011  .  .      (     . ),         .      ,    ,    .   , .      .        . , ..       ,      .   2012  -   .  , ..   . !     -     ?    ,      ?        ?           ,        (, ,   -  )? -  ,  ,     ...           ?

----------

!
, ,                   ?

----------


## pipetka

.     .     ,      .  .     :Wow:    ?      ?   ,   ,  ....

----------


## saigak

> .


  :Frown:      ..  ...




> ,   ,  ...


,  ...




> ?


  ...  ...  :Frown:

----------


## pipetka

. ... ,

----------


## Julia.Ermakova

!
   :      .         ,     ,         . 
      ,    ?
    ,      .
    "",    .
.

----------

.      ...           .        ...       ,     ,  ,        ...   ,         ,    ,   15  2011 .          .
         ,                            (. 2 . 23  N 109-)?    .

----------


## Julia.Ermakova

> !
>    :      .         ,     ,         . 
>       ,    ?
>     ,      .
>     "",    .
> .


 ,    ...
   ,          ..

----------


## saigak

> ,    ?


  .       ,       .

----------


## Julia.Ermakova

?

----------


## saigak

...-13,  -30

----------


## MalishkaMu

,     .    .   ,  01.08.11.   2012   . 31.03. .    30 %,    2012        183 ?        2011?

----------


## Good

. , ,   ,    ,          6 .,       -13%, 22% -   ,  ( .  ). ?
           6 .,        ,      ?    ? 
.     -     -          ...((

----------


## saigak

> 2011?


  :yes:

----------


## MalishkaMu

> :
>   MalishkaMu
>        2011?


  ,      ,      30 %, ..       ...     .

----------


## Good

. , ,      203...!!!

----------


## eVentys

> . , ,   ,    ,          6 .,       -13%, 22% -   ,  ( .  ). ?
>            6 .,        ,      ?    ? 
> .     -     -          ...((


       6 .,    13%  22%.         ,       , .   13  22,     6 .

----------

.  ,        22 %  ?

         -  -  ,    -   
  .

----------

- ,     ,      ,       ?      ?   ? ?

----------

?

----------

.  ,  2012             ?

----------


## MalishkaMu

> .  ,  2012             ?

----------

?  167  7 " "  -  ....

----------


## Zem-dd

...
- , , -         "   08.05.12.". : )       ,  - ,   ""     "".    " 08.05.12",     ,     ...
)   ,      ,      ?   :   ,   (/  ,  +   .)  05.05.12.     :          .
---
  !

----------

.   .
 ?

----------


## saigak

> 


  .    -   .

) .

----------

,   ,          ( )
,     ,     ,      (    ,      )

----------


## eVentys

,  ,     ,

----------


## cleose

, , ,    
1.      13%            ,          ,      183 ?
2.          ?    ?
3.  22 %        6 ?
 ?
, .

----------


## nak116

, , :      ( ),   : , ,      ,   . ?    ?   ?   ,           ,  ,    . ..     ,   .       ,   .  ,     .  .     ?

----------


## nak116

,      ,     ,   ?      ?

----------


## 78

!!!!    ( ),      ???   ,  ???       ??

----------


## nak116

,        . ,

----------


## 78

,          ?      3- ,     .

----------


## cleose

,  
          ?       ?     13?      6 ?

----------


## cleose

,    ,     30%  13%          ?
         .
          ?
!

----------

?      ?      8  2012. ( ),      28   ,            ?             .     ?

----------


## saigak

> ?      ?


.    .




> ?


      .




> ?


 -   ..... , ,   .     ....




> 


  ?   .

----------

[

      .

  ?   .[/QUOTE]

   ,              ? 
    ,                .

----------


## saigak

> ,              ?


. ..      ()  5 ,     4  . ?

----------

> . ..      ()  5 ,     4  . ?


, ,        ,    15,  ,   .     ,        2  -   ,      .
     ,        ,   ,   15     ?

----------


## saigak

> 15


 



> ,

----------

. 
1.   -      183      ,    30%  13%   .
2.     ( )     6  ,     13%.
.

----------


## alt-x

> . 
> 1.   -      183      ,    30%  13%   .
> 2.     ( )     6  ,     13%.
> .


1.
2.. 13%    ,    183    .

----------


## Cm

. ,    -  .       6  (    ).      -1   ?

----------


## cleose

!  ,  ,   ,        , , ..,  ,      (       ),      ,       ,         "",    ,   ..   ?      ,      ,         ..

----------


## cleose

> !  ,  ,   ,        , , ..,  ,      (       ),      ,       ,         "",    ,   ..   ?      ,      ,         ..


  ...    5 ,   , ,    ,       , ,  -  ?        ,  ?    .

----------

> ...    5 ,   , ,    ,       , ,  -  ?        ,  ?    .


,  2011            ...    ,  .

----------


## cleose

> ,  2011            ...    ,  .


,   ,   ,   ,    ?  ?

----------


## kiry

*cleose*,     ,           (. 61  ).              .    ,   **.      **            (   ).    . ,    ?

----------


## saigak

.. .          (,   .)        .



> (. 61  )

----------


## kiry

*saigak*,      ,    . , ,   ,            - -    ,        ,        .

----------


## kiry

* Cm*,   ,    -1, ,       . (   #235)

----------


## saigak

> 


 .       .

----------


## cleose

Saigak,Kiry,  ,     ,          10-20  ,    .. .  - 1 ,   10 -20     ,   ....  .     ,        ?

----------

> ,   ,   ,   ,    ?  ?


  1 , ..    30.12.2010,      14.01.11.,       !(   ,      ...  ..

----------


## kiry

> ,        ?


.   ,     ,   .   :
.  13.1, .9: "    (),         ,      ,    ,     ,               ,         , **    -     ( )   ,  ...."   - ,    . ,    ...    .

----------


## cleose

*Kiry*,    !,   .

----------


## cleose

* 225*,      ,        13% ?         3 .

----------


## -36

,         ,        ,   .,       .       ,

----------


## kiry

cleose,  -

----------


## -36

?

----------


## kiry

*cleose*, ,      , ,      ,   .

----------


## kiry

*-36*,              **    . ,  .
     18.07.2006 N 109-       15.01.2007 N 9
"             "
  ,           
            ()    .              ,             .
             ,     ,        ,      .

----------


## -36

...     3

----------


## kiry

> 


             ,  3      ** ,      ** - ,      , ,   - -  .

----------


## Puzik

> **


Kuza, ! , ,   ,

----------


## cleose

> cleose,  -


*kiry*,    !  ,         .

----------


## kiry

*cleose*, -    .      ,  , ,       ,     (13%)**    ,           183 -  ,  -.        (13  30 %)
   :
"      -    ,      ,    "              ,        -**  
"          "-**        7         .
     ?

----------


## cleose

*kiry*,   .
  ,-          . ?         ?     .

----------


## kiry

#254,#256, #259,    



> "          "


,  -


> 15.01.2007 N 9


    .

----------


## cleose

*kiry*. ! ,    .)

----------


## olcor

:
"      -    ,      ,    "              ,        -**  
"          "-**        7         .
     ?[/QUOTE]

   , , .            ,              ?      ,   " ",         . , ..

----------


## kiry

-   . ?



> 


   ?

----------


## olcor

,  ..     (            )     " .     08.07.13".

----------


## kiry

-#256

----------


## olcor

, ! .. :Embarrassment:       , ..

----------


## kiry

*olcor*,    ,     ,       ""     ,   ,       -    ,  ;  ,    ; -  .    , ,   - 800 - .  ,      ,  7  1  2   109        **  ,       **    ().
    4  1  2    ,    ,    ,   ,       ()            .

----------


## Angelina_

!
    .      .     .             2 /   .           .       183    ,       18%       22 %    ,         2 ,           , ..   .

 1:      ?       ,                  ..              ? 

 2:        ,       ( ,      ),    ?

----------


## kiry

> 18%


 13%?



> ?


      (  )       .     183   *2012* ,          .



> ?


    ?      -    ,         ( "          "),       . (     )         90 (  . )       ,        (. . 1  5 . 5  N 115-).    -  ?

----------


## Angelina_

*kiry*, ,  ..  

   2011    ,    ,      ,     2012   183   /    ( 13%,  , )     ,      ..          .

----------


## kiry

> 2:        ,       ( ,      ),    ?


    :       -     . 
     ,  ,    ,     .
**    -       :
-  .          ,
-    , ,    ;
-      .

----------


## olguchka81

:       ,        ,      ,      . ..   :   22.05.11  21.05.12,    22.05.12  21.05.13 .     ,    ?

----------


## saigak

. ..        .

----------


## Karalina

:     .       .
      ?        , .      ?      ?

----------


## -36

2010-2013  4 .           ?   ?

----------


## saigak

> ?   ?


    .

----------

,  -,   -       19.05.2011.     18.04.11.    11.03.2012   ,     .        ?

----------


## alt-x

> -       19.05.2011.     18.04.11.    11.03.2012   ,     .        ?


   .
  ,    / ,   18.04.11,  - , -13%.
        -   11.03.2012.

----------

> ,


   ,    ,      .             ,   ""  :OnFire: 
 ,       12  ,  2011 .         183    ,    2012.  - .
   ,         (    ),   .           : 12    183 ?
     ,    ?

----------

,            ,   , ..   2012.    ""   13%,               ?

----------


## _08

( ).         23.04.12 ,    ,    , .    .    ,        ,  . ,    ,    ? ?    .      ? (  ).

----------


## zyaka

!
   - .  .   03.09.2012  28.11.2012.  .   .
  ,   ,   6 .     ?    ,             ?

----------


## saigak

> ,             ?


         ?

----------


## irartemi

,     ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?

----------


## irartemi

,      ,       . ,           10 ()   .  7  .    (,    ,    ).  11- , .. -    :Smilie: .  ? ? ,   ,   ?  -  :Smilie:

----------

> *kiry*, ,  ..  
> 
>    2011    ,    ,      ,     2012   183   /    ( 13%,  , )     ,      ..          .


   ,     ?  13    30 , ..       13 ,   30   ? (   ,    ).          ,   2,9  ,       ?

----------


## kiry

> ,     ?  13    30


  2012 .   ,        30%  13%-    .             -      (  ).    -     1 -  ,   /   ( 183    !). 



> ,   2,9  ,       ?


  -    .  -,  - - ,  , , .    -    --     .       -     -.

----------

> 13 ,


 .226 .3 "        ,      ,   1  224 ,     ,           ."

----------

> -     1 -  ,   /   ( 183    !).


     .2 .207  "    ,       183     12   .                  (  )   ."
        2012.,            2011 ,   ?

----------


## Nata12345

,                (       ).     ?     ?       -     ??           ?  .

----------


## kiry

> .2 .207  "    ,       183     12   .


   -.  ,     30%->13%.  15   -    .    13%->30%.        ,       ,    30%->13%. ,     ?-> , ...

----------

> -.  ,     30%->13%


     ,           ,      ,       ,  ,   12    (     ). 
   ,       12 . .   , , ,    12 .       183 ,     - ,     13%,        . .     14  2011.  03-04-06/6-169.

----------


## kiry

**,  ..   , ..      ,   -    -  "  " (  )- 26.03.2010   !!!   16.04.10. .  ( ) - ,   ....

----------


## Cm

?   3-    ?

----------


## Zem-dd

.     , - , .. .21 .    17.02.2011 11   " ",    "   "...     . 3 .18.15    .

----------

! , !  ,     ,      .        .             ?    115-    -     ,         (.13. .2),     -             (.13 .4.5.1).   , , !

----------

!
     .  -  .
, .
 (-)   .
 -  .    (     02.04.2012),    (  06.01.2014).
 :
2)  .
1)          (  ).   ?
2)    .: ,   .         ?
3)    .
4)       
5)    ,           183 .
6)   :
     (13  30%    ,  /)
     . (22%)
    . (  ).
   :
      (2,9%)   (5,1%) ?

, ,   ?   -    (  ) ?

 .

----------

?
! , .

----------


## katrom

: ,            6 , =13%.       ?     ?

----------

!   ,  3 .   .      ,      .     ,    . -  , - .             ?   -   ""   ? .

----------


## kiry

> ?


   , .

----------

!

----------


## Pretty Selena

,  !
       .       (((
    :
1.   .    -  .        ,  , ,   .  ,       ,      ,       (  "" ),   -   ?)
2.        ,     ?
3.      (, ,     ).         ?    ?
4.       31.07.2013.    30  2013 .     31   ,     ?

   .

----------


## pretty

,       1 ,     (  1  2014 . ),       13%?     ,  6     , ..      2014    .     30,     ???

----------


## kiry

*Pretty Selena*,      ?   .            ,  - , ..     .  ,    , ..   ""  .   - ,  .

----------


## pretty

*kiry*,        ?      ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## kiry

-. # 307      ...  ,   800 .       .

----------


## pretty

*kiry*,       ,   , ..  .... 

                 200 .  ,    ,              ...

----------


## Elenkavr

, , .
    -  ,         ,   ,  10           01  .       ,       .      09 ,        ?

----------


## Pretty Selena

.
      ?       ?               ?

----------


## Pretty Selena

:
              . , . 4.    ,     .         . ? (    1   )
      ?

----------

,  !
    ,              ,     2015.,        .            ?               .    ,                  ,      -     2013.       .  .

----------


## kiry

13.       

115_:"4.     ()                ,             . _      :
1)       ;_
( .    30.12.2012 N 320-)"

----------

.    , ..     .
, ,          :
1.       ?     .
2.   . ,          ,      ?
3.  - 30% ,     ?      22% ?

----------

:
"      ,      ,   ,       ,             ,    ,       .
 ,     ,       , -    .        ,     . 226 ".

..      , ?  -   ?

----------


## Sv1

22.05.2012  12.09.2012.     ?        07.10.2013.                    6 ?  30%       ?         ? 

   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,      ?     ---        .

----------


## kiry

> ?


 "" ?    ?       - (     ), ,    .



> ?         ?


   ().  .   07.10.13    -  .

----------


## kiry

> ,      ?    ---        .


   ,   . .     "  "

----------

.   , . 
   ,   ,    .      ,      .            (     )?      , ,     ?      .    , ? -  ,  .

----------


## Kassir

**,             250 - 800    (. 18.15     ).

----------

> **,             250 - 800    (. 18.15     ).


 ,   .           ?     ?

----------

,     .  ,    ...

----------


## Kassir

> ?


" ", ..       ,   , ..      /       (. 67  ).            .

----------

> " ", ..       ,   , ..      /       (. 67  ).            .


    ,     .       ?

----------

.  , .

----------

,      ,    (.          )?

----------


## Kassir

> ,      ,    (.          )?


  "    " ( )  08.02.1998 N 14-
 32.  



> 4. **           .            ( ) .


 ,     ,   .4 . 32           .

----------

ssir,      ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kassir

> ssir,      ?


, .

----------


## kkatja

,  !     .       . -   ,     .        ,   - " ,   ".          ?      ,        - ?      ,       ,       .    , ? .. " "     ?    ?      -   ?    ,            ?  ?        , ..    . ?   -   !

----------


## Kassir

*kkatja*,   ,        ,    .
   25.07.2002 N 115- "       "



> 2.  
> 1.         :
> 
>   -  ,           ()  ;
> 
>   - ,                        ,        ,      ,    ,      ,                 ;
> 
>     -                  ,      ,        ,      ,       ,   ,   .            ;
> 
> ...


   - .

----------

?            (1    )      ?

----------

!

-      ?       ,   ?

     ,      ?

----------


## Kassir

> ,      ?


  "       "
 13.3.        



> 10.    ,  , ,       ,          ,    .                        .

----------

*Kassir*, 

 ????? "   ,    "

,   ...   ...      .

----------


## Kassir

**, 



> ,     ** ,


  ,              (  -  ,  ,  ,  ),       ,        .

----------


## rigick2

! ,  ,             :
1)       05.12.2012  31.01.2013.,  -  01.08.2013  03.12.2013. 
2)      20.07.13  20.06.14?

----------


## kiry

1)
2)

----------

> 2)      20.07.13  20.06.14?





> 2)


1.   - ,            .**    ,              ,         (          25  2002  N 115- "       "), ** , **  (  ) * * :
( .    20.07.2004 N 70-,  03.12.2011 N 379-,  03.12.2012 N 243-)
. 7,    15.12.2001 N 167- (.  23.07.2013) "      " {}

   ,                6 ,       . 
(    :Smilie: )

----------


## kiry

.      



> (  )

----------

2. ,    6   ,            ,      ,         (          25  2002  N 115- "       "),*      ,           (  )          ,     ,              ,       .*
(. 2  .    03.12.2012 N 243-)

. 22.1,    15.12.2001 N 167- (.  23.07.2013) "      " {}

*kiry*, ,        "  6 .   "

----------

.    .  . 
                6 ,      (      .      ,     )         6 ,   .  .   -1                6 .   .

----------


## kiry

> ,        "  6 .   "


   ?   !
 "   "     
    2013 :
"     ,                ."
      1    2 -     . 
   "      "
, ,     01.02.13  20.07.13-  ,   .    -  01.08.13  31.10.13- ,..  2013      6 .,      01.02.13  20.07.13,     

       ,     (   )-

----------

. 
    ,   -  01.01.  31.12.

----------


## kiry

> "  6 .   "


  "          "

----------


## kiry

-        .

----------


## irartemi

(), ,    6

----------

> (), ,    6


     .

----------


## rigick2

> .    .  . 
>                 6 ,      (      .      ,     ) *        6 ,   .  .   -1*                6 .   .


-   .      ,    ,        . -     ,    ?  :Asthanos:     ,    ,   "",   .

----------

> ,    ,   "",   .


    .   60 .   .    .       :Abuse:  :Abuse:

----------

6 . - .  ,       01.09.13,   2013.      ?   2013    4  .

----------

> 01.09.13,   2013.      ?   2013    4  .


    .      6 ,

----------

> .      6 ,


         .       ,          ,        20.04.2014.    ,       20.04.13,  ,     ,     21.04.14      .      20.04.14,    ,   2013    4 ,   2014 3,5 ,       6 ,        6 .     ,      .

----------

> 20.04.2014


     .




> ,   2013    4 ,   2014 3,5 ,       6 ,        6 .     ,      .


   2014       ,

----------

> 2014       ,


 ,      :Smilie:  ,            2014.,    3,5 ,  ,    ,      2014.  6 .         
   .

----------

2013   2014 .

----------

> 2013   2014 .


  :Smilie:  ,  20.04.13    ,   ,   ))

----------

> ,   )


 ?  1-     6

----------

,   ""  2013  2014  ?  ,  6 . ..    .

----------

> ,  6 . ..    .


   .

----------


## winini

(,  ).
   ,      .  ,   ,      ,    ?

 ,    ?    . 
     ,    .    .

.

----------

*winini*,  ,     12  13

----------


## kkatja

,  !
           (  333 - http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54101052).     :



> *kkatja*,   ,        ,    .
>    - .


  -               . 
 ,       ,  ,                    (  ).   ,       .   ,   .      .  ,     18.10.13. 
   ,      ?
         ?   ,       ,      .     ,  ,      ,   .       ,           -    ?
, , !

----------

>

----------


## kkatja

** , , ..     , ?

----------

> , ?


 :yes:

----------


## Kassir

> ,       ,  , **                  (  ).   ,       .   ,   .     * .*  ,  **   18.10.13.





> ?


.  , **   ,     "   "            ,   ,     . ,   ,    - ** .




> ?


.                  .         .

----------


## kkatja

,              ,       .            ,             .          -        .         .     18.07.14. 
     ? 
      -       ?  , ,   ,   ,            .      . 4.7 . 13.   ", **   ..." -     ?      ,             ?

----------


## kkatja

*Kassir*, .    .   .

----------

> -

----------


## saigak

*kkatja*,         ,    .. ,       .

----------


## Kassir

*kkatja*, 
     ,      ,          ,                       ,       ,            (.    ,      ,         11  2008 . N 1/4/1/2)



> 122.  ,      ,    ,       ,       ,  ,              ,                    ,    46  . 
> 
>  46.       ,      ,    ,                : 
>  46.1.       .<1>.
>    --------------------------------
>    <1>              ,      ,    ,      25  2006 . N 370.
> 
>  46.2. ,            . 
>  46.3.                             . 
> ...

----------


## Kassir

-:



> ,      ,    ,           
> 
> 136.1.                         :
> 
> 1)         ( N 15   );
> 
> 2)           -     ( );
> 
> 3)     ,            ,    <1>;
> ...

----------


## Kassir

> 46.5.    -     ( ),          ( ).


 -   ,  , ,    .     ",       -        ".

----------


## kkatja

!      .

----------


## elmira1

.
     .  ,  ,          .      ,     ,   3   ,        .    ,     7 ,        ,          .        , ,       ,  . , ,   ?       ,         ? , ,  ?    ?  ,    7 ,      ,      ,      .    3 ?   ,    ?         ?   ((((

----------


## Kassir

*elmira1*,       ?

----------


## -36

-    .     ,    183  ,    30%.         183          ,   ?            13%     0.2%?

----------


## kiry

> .


.       ,         .    " "  ?

----------


## Kassir

> -    .     ,    183  ,    30%.         183          ,   ?            13%     0.2%?


   25.07.2002 N 115- "       "
 2.  



> 1.         :
> 
>   -  ,           ()  ;
> 
>   - ,                        ,        ,      ,    ,      ,                 ;
> 
>     -                  ,      ,        ,      ,       ,   ,   .            ;
> 
>    - ,                 ,               .   ,    ,    ,   .           ;
> ...


    ,             .

----------


## kapu4ino

! ,,              (..     )         2013 . ,          ?

----------


## Mina2010

.  ,    5   04.06.2013.,         ,      183    ,     30.09.2013.,        ,      :     13%,       ,      2,             2014     ?

----------

> 13%,       ,      2,             2014     ?


 :yes:

----------

, .          ?

----------

6

----------


## tomaVC

. 
, ,       ,            ,        ?         ?

----------


## Sv1

,      ,    ))))))))))))))))))
   .        .         3 .        ,     .             ,            .     ,     .  ,       ?
,              ?

----------


## katrom

!
        ?

----------


## saigak

.     ,          5 .

----------


## Kassir

,        ,     .            ,        .

----------


## katrom

.  :Smilie:

----------

> , .          ?


  ,     ,  -    9 (  )         30%? 
       ?       ?

----------

-  .         .         ,       - .    . , ,   ,   .        .   -      ,       ,  ,           ,    ( )       .   /   - , ,    ,  . .

----------


## Kassir

> ,


       , -   ?

----------


## katrom

> ,     ,  -    9 (  )         30%? 
>        ?       ?


 . .     ,            6 .,    9 .
 .    22 %     0,2% .  .

----------


## Fraxine

-         ,     ,      ?

----------


## kiry

> 0,2% .


   , , ,  , ,  .
   ,  .

----------


## saigak

> ?







> ?


    ....



> ,     ,      ?

----------

.

----------

*Kassir*,      ,  .      ,    ,     .

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,     .


    ,   -.  -  " ",      (  ,      ).          ....

----------

,     -  2012    6      ,  .      /    2013 ,  , ,     -  .   
    .

----------

*saigak*,  !

----------


## Sv1

, . :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
       .         3 .        ,     .             ,            .     ,     .  ,       ?
,              ?

----------


## Kassir

*Sv1*, 
  "       "  N 115-
 18.             



> 8.     (),                        -     ( ), :
> 4)                                ,           ,       ,             -     ( ),            ,          ,     ,       ;


    -           .      10     ,       (. 4 . 8 . 18   115-).     ,      24  2007 .  -6-04/676            .

        ,     ,     ,     (. 9 . 13.1   115-).
        (. 1 . 4 . 13   115-).

----------


## slimtimys

,    ,    5  20       ,             ?           ?     , ,   ,   .

----------


## saigak

> ?


. ...    ,  ,            ..

----------

,        ,        04/10/2013   24/06/2014,        01/11/2013 ,      ?

----------

...

----------


## pretty

**,     01.11,  .  3  ( ,   ).  ,      (      ,      ).    ,              "                ,   , : 77777777   03.07.2013 .   03.06.2014 ., ..         : 666666  10.07.2013 ."
   (2 )   ,    !!!,        . 
   ,    .    10 .             . 
   ,  -  .

----------


## pretty

,      ,   . 
,   ,   ? 
     ,   ,     ,      ... :Embarrassment:

----------

,   ?  ?  30%,

----------


## pretty

**,       ,  ,       22%   .

----------

)))   1         04/10/2013 



> **,       ,  ,       22%   .

----------


## pretty

**, .

----------

> **, .


 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sv1

,     ( )    ,   3-   .       ?

----------


## Sv1

> *Sv1*, 
>   "       "  N 115-
>  18.             
> 
> 
>     -           .      10     ,       (. 4 . 8 . 18   115-).     ,      24  2007 .  -6-04/676            .
> 
>         ,     ,     ,     (. 9 . 13.1   115-).
>         (. 1 . 4 . 13   115-).



    .       .     .

----------

,           ,   ,   :      ....

----------


## saigak

> ,



   ....

----------

> ....


..     ,        ?

----------


## saigak

,     ....

----------

> ,     ....


   ,    ))))     .....

----------


## saigak

**,    . ,   ,  . :Smilie:

----------


## lainara

?  ,         .   ,  ,           .

----------

> ?  ,         .   ,  ,           .


     ,

----------

, ,  .       . 

1.   , ..  ,      ? 
2.     - ,    .,        ? 
3.      ,       ?

----------


## saigak

> 2.     - ,    .,        ?

----------


## Kassir

> , ,  .       . 
> 
> 1.   , ..  ,      ? 
> 2.     - ,    .,        ? 
> 3.      ,       ?


1.     ,  .  3  - , , 
2. 
3.    .

----------

> 


     .          .  ,   , ,   .

----------

,    ?      ,   13.03.2013.    .         13%?

----------


## saigak

** , 212-   ,     +. 




> 13%?

----------


## kiry

> . ....2.     - ,    .,        ?





> 


212-"... 9. ,     ,       
15)         - ,               ,      ,  ,         ."

.  ?

----------


## _

-   ?

----------


## Kassir

,      .

----------


## _

*Kassir*,  .
    ,  - - ,           20 ,    -       -    -?

----------


## _

7.5.                      -     ( ),                 ,       -     ( )            ,     1  5   .
 ,        -     ( )          ,            7.1     ,   4  .
(. 7.5     19.05.2010 N 86-)

  1  5   -        ,      ,    ,     ,   ,    .

----------


## _

7.5  :
                 ,          .    . 7.5              - .     -        .             .      -    -        - ,             .
 ,                ,    ,   .    ,         ,            .  ,      ,      .                    .           ,       ,           .         ,          .       ,         ,       -          , ..     ,   .

----------


## _

,    -     19.06.2013 . 
 -   -   ,         19.09.2013, 
      "    "- 18.06.2014.        .
   ,         18.06.2014.

----------


## _

,    ,   ,  15-        ,       .
*"      -          , ..     ,   "*
  -   -  ,       -   ?   
 - ,    -     ,          ?

     .

----------


## Kassir

,     ?   ?

----------


## _

* -,      ?
    ?

----------


## Kassir

.         .

   25.07.2002 N 115- "       "
 18.             



> 9.       ,                 ,    :
> 
> 13)      ,    ,             -     ( ),          ()     (       )       -     ( )     7.5  13.1   ;

----------


## _

: "  ,     ":
13.          ,           ()              ()  ,        ,  ,          ,          ()       .

----------


## Kassir

15- ,  . 
      "      "     "  "  ?

----------


## _

, kaassir,

----------


## _

,           ,     ,      ...?

----------


## _

http://www.ufms.spb.ru/desc/kontakty-cid-401/

 :
        !

----------


## Kassir

:
1)    25.07.2002 N 115- "       "
 13.1.    ,      ,    

2)   N 1,   N 4,   N 1,   N 2  11.01.2008 
(.  19.09.2013)
"       ,      ,          ,                       ,       ,           "

----------


## _

*Kassir*, 
   :
    ,                ?  ?  .. -   ...

 ,      ,    ,            ,          ,   ,              .
  ,    2  ,   :
1) ,            ;
2)                                   .                               ,    ;
( .    03.12.2011 N 383-)
3)          .                      .                                    ,          ;
(. 3  .    28.07.2012 N 133-)
4)    -     ( ),          ( ).
(. 4     19.05.2010 N 86-)

----------


## _

,      ...
            ,             .      ,            .

----------


## Kassir

,         ,      -      .

----------


## _

*Kassir*, - .

----------


## _

-           .
     ,  -             .
   -     , ,   -    ?      .

----------


## Kassir

,    ?

----------


## _

,        ,  ,   -  ,

----------


## Kassir

,   ,        115-   15- ,  ,     .       , ,          .

----------


## _

*Kassir*,      -     ,   -    -   .        ,    -    .

----------

!

     2013,  ,     13%.         .
,    ,   ,        .
1     30%      30%     17% .
 ?

----------


## _

*Kassir*,         ,    . 
    ....
       , ,   ,  ....

----------


## _

, ,   ,     ,  ,        -,   ,         .

----------


## _

30.08.2013., 
    19.06.2013., -  ,       18.06.2014.     18.06.2014.
  - -     - ?    -    ,           .

 .

----------


## _

.......    ...         ,     -    .. " "     ...
1.               .
           ,         ,           ,    ,            .
         :
1)    -         ;
2)  ,    , -           ;
3)         -    .
     , :       ;   ,             ,       .
        :
1)              ;
2)          . . 13.1  13.2 ,        ,      ,    ,               .  ,          ,    ,                 ;
3)               .

----------


## Kassir

> ,    ,   ,        .


...     ,     ?

   12.08.2013  03-04-06/32676

----------


## pretty

, ,  . 
    ,        ( ).       ,     30% .         , ,      ,    (2013)     ???      --,     13%? :Redface: 

.

----------


## Karina77

, ,      -  ,       ( )? 
  ,            03-04-06/43787  21.10.13. 
       ?

----------


## Ket79

,  .

     ,   ,          .

-. .     .   (),    .     , ,  .

 , ,      .     ( 13%(+   (   ,  -  )),  .  ,  .  ..).     . ?

     , ?

       (.( )   )? 

      (   )?


 ,         (     )?



,  .           ,                  ?       -  (, , )?

----------


## Ket79

,    -    .        ?

----------


## Kassir

,       ,            (. 4.5 . 13  N 115-).

   25  2002 . N 115-"       "
 13.       



> 4.5.     ()                 ,   :
> 1)      ,    ;


           :    ;    ;     (. 2  N 115-).
 2.  



> 1.         :
>   -  ,           ()  ;
> 
>   - ,                        ,        ,      ,    ,      ,                 ;
> 
>     -                  ,      ,        ,      ,       ,   ,   .            ;
> 
> **  - ,                 ,               .   ,    ,    ,   .           ;
> 
> ...





> -    .        ?


 . 1 . 4 . 13  N 115-  ,     (   ),      .

 13.       



> 4.     ()                ,          ,      ,     .       :
> 1)       ;

----------


## Ket79

*Kassir*, ,    .

----------


## Been

!     .  ,      ,             (23.09.2013).          ?

----------


## _0505

, ,   :Embarrassment: 
    .



  :
1)     12.10.14   
2)               10.01.14 (   )
3)  .   13.10.13
4)    -    13.10.13

 :
1)     
2)  , ,    3-    
3)      +     ,         .     
      ,                          11.10.14 (    )

  .
1)  30% - 183        (..  13  2013)       (..  5  2013 .)
 183  13%
2)  - 22%    
3)  2,9%+    

 !!!

----------


## Kassir

> 3)      +     ,         .


  .      ?    ,      , 2 . ,          .   :
 ; 
  ; 
   ();

----------


## _0505

*Kassir*,      ?
 - 
_""                ,   , : 77777777   03.07.2013 .   03.06.2014 ., ..         : 666666  10.07.2013 .""_

----------


## Kassir

.      . 




> "30"  2011. 
> 
>    . 
>  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-    "     " ( N 15       ,      ,          ,                       ,       ,           
(    N 301,   N 850,   N 208,  N 830  30.09.2010)

----------


## _

?
           17.04.2013.  17.07.2013.     17.04.2013.
,      ,               20.06.2013.       16.04.2014.,
       .    ?

----------


## _

- ,   -       - ,        ,     --

----------


## _

-     .      ?

----------


## _

-  - .         ?         ?

----------


## Ulyanka

! , .
   ,  ,      11.12.2013 .,    13.12.2013, ,        13.12  16.12?
2.  ,         18.12.2013 .        18.12.2013 .      ?
3.       ,      ?

----------

, . , ...
1)            ?
2)       ,        ?
.

----------


## Lizavetta

-,       ,     2014 .,       
16-     
   20- .

   .      -     .       ?      ?       ?

----------

> -, ** ,     2014 .,


, ,     ?         - ?     -,   ,  .  ,   -   ,  ?   ,  ,  ,   ?    ?
   -          ?      ,  .   ?   ()   ?

----------


## saigak

,     .
  ,      .
    .

----------

!

----------


## Lizavetta

**,      .
_4.     ()                ,          ,      ,     .       :
1)       ;_
   2013 .        .

    ,  4  .   -   . ..    ,       4

----------

*Lizavetta*, .    -  -      ?        ,   ,  .     ,       . 
         ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


    .

----------

> .


, , .   ,    . " ,          ,   .      ,      " ( ).      ?     90 .    ,    ?   ?    ,     ?     90 ,   3   -  ?

----------

,          .         ,     ?  ?     3-?

----------


## saigak

> 


   ?     .




> ,     ?    3-?


2-   ,

----------

2-  .       ?         ?     .      .

----------


## saigak

> ?         ?     .      .


  .     ,    .

----------

> -,       ,     2014 .,       
> 16-     
>    20- .
> 
>    .      -     .       ?      ?       ?


!
, .       ,      .         ,       ,      .   -  ,     ?      ?     ,       ,    .    .

----------

> !
> , .       ,      .


     (        )       ?   .  :Embarrassment:     ,   .         .

----------

saigak .

----------


## Kassir

> ,      .         ,       ,      .   -  ,     ?





> (        )       ?   .     ,   .         .


    -  c           .      10     ,       (. 4 . 8 . 18   115-).     ,      24  2007 .  -6-04/676            .

  "       " N 115-
 18.             



> 8.     (),             **   -     ( ), : 
> 
> 4)                                ,           ,       ,             -     ( ),            ,          ,     ,       ;


        ,          ,     (. 9 . 13.1   115-).

 13.1.    ,      ,    



> 9.     (),         ,      ,    , ** ,               ,         ,        -     ( )   ,                  .            .



        (. 1 . 4 . 13   115-).

 13.       



> 4.     ()                ,          ,      ,     . *      :
> 
> 1)       ;*


 __     2  :

 2.  



> - ,     ;
> 
>        - ,    ;

----------

*Kassir*,   !

----------

> (        )       ?   .     ,   .         .


  ,   .        .    "  ,     (  -  )       3 ?        .  ,   ,    (!!!).  ,      "  " (   ),   3 ,    (-!).     ,   .       ,

----------

> ,


 :Dash2:

----------

> *Kassir*,   !


(-) Kassir,         !
 ,   .        .     ,  ,      .    ,       ,          .
 !

----------


## tatka16

.     .        . ,       ?

----------

,  !!!
.
     .   .               .     6% -    .
  !!!!

----------

.    , :
1.         (       ?),           .
2.         ?
3.           10  ,    ,    .
4.    183       30 %.   13%.
5.             22%;
6.       . ,  . 
7.   ?
    ?    - .

----------


## _

-  .                10 .        :                   ( ,     2-    : 30%  13%)?                :  10   ?        . .

----------


## saigak

**, 
1.,     .
2.

----------

?

----------


## saigak

> ?


    ... :Embarrassment:

----------

> ...


      .  : 3.           10  ,    ,    .
4.    183       30 %.   13%.
 5.             22%;
 6.       . ,  . 
7.   ?
 .

----------


## saigak

5.,    .       .
6.   ,    , ,      ,   .   .
  .  ....

----------


## kiry

**,     .     . ?

----------



----------


## kiry

22% +  + (  ).

----------

.  -

----------


## andreo525

06/14 .             ,                 ?

----------

.,     .

----------


## kiry

*andreo525*, 
4.     ()                ,          ,      ,     .       :
1)       ;

----------

!   ...
     ,        .
   (. )     .   ?

----------

!
, ,          ,       ,           .   -   ?   -  ,   ?

----------


## katrom

!
   /    .  (    6 .).
       .? (,     .  )

----------


## _

, .,        ?        ?
     .

----------


## Kassir

*_*,  :

1.    25.07.2002 N 115- "       "

2.     28.06.2010 N 147 (.  12.03.2014) "                 " (  "           ", "  ,          ,     ", "      ()         -    ,      ,    ,                  ", "      ()         -     ( )    (  ),                     ,   ,                  ", "                  (  ),          ()                    ,   ,       (  )  ") 

3.     24.08.2007 N -6-04/676@ "           "

  "       " N 115-

 13.       



> 4.     ()                ,          ,      ,     .
> 
> 4.5.     ()                 ,   :
> 1)      ,    ;


       ,       ,   "   ".               ,        ,  ( . 3 )   (  . 10 )       .
         ,     .4.5. .13 .


 13.1.    ,      ,    



> 9.     (),         ,      ,    ,     ,               ,         ,        -     ( )   ,                  .            .


       (3 ..),     ,   N 6       28  2010 . N 147 "                 "

 18.             



> 8.     (),                        -     ( ), :
> 4)                                ,           ,       ,             -     ( ),            ,          ,     ,       ;


    -           .      10     ,       (. 4 . 8 . 18   115-).     ,      24  2007 .  -6-04/676            .

           ,   .        ,       - 2.,    ,  ,     . -   .

----------


## _07

. ,  .           .       2014,    2014 .     2014.       (2,9  5,1)  ?

----------


## Bee_Maja

, ,   -  ,  -  ,     , ..         .    /, : 1. ,      ,    ,      ,   - ,     ,        ?
2.        - ? (  ,  ,    -,     ?)
3.        ,  ? 

p/s/   -    2009 ,     .      ?

----------

> . ,  .           .       2014,    2014 .     2014.       (2,9  5,1)  ?


      .

----------


## kiry

> 


- -,      ,   .

----------

! , !      ()   2013     2014 ,      ,     .       .          ?

----------


## kiry

, .. -  ,

----------


## Kassir

17  2011 . N 11 "           "




> 21.   ,   3  18.15        ,        .
> 
>         ,                      .

----------


## _

-           ?     2015 ?  -  ?

----------


## irarap

, , ,      .    -       ,   ,        ,   :
1)      
2)    () 

!

----------


## _07

> - -,      ,   .


.   . -          (    )

----------


## SvetlanaDBS

!!! , :           5    ,     !!!   -     ?

----------


## katrom

!
    :    ( 183 .)  .   ?
  .

----------

> 17  2011 . N 11 "           "


-  ,           18.15: " *     () *       ,           ,      ,       ,                  *         -     ( )                   * ,         ". 23  2013     ( ).      23.07.2013.          27.03.2014. , , ,    17.02.2011.      ,   21   (   25.01.2013 , ..     ).    ,   " ",   "    " -         .     ""     .     ,     .        ,   (

----------


## Kassir

**,    .
, ,    23  2013 . N 207-   1  18.15    ,     9  2013 .

 18.15.              

 : 



> 3.       ,           ,      ,       ,                 ,


 :



> 3.       ()        ,           ,      ,       ,                           -     ( )                    ,

----------


## kiry

...



> ""     .


      -

----------

> -


,     -        , .. ,    28.06.2010 N 147.        .  (   -   ) -      , , ,   ,    "  ", ..    .        , , ,       .     ""    .  . ..  ,          .

----------


## kiry

> ""    .


,     ,       " ".  ,    ,     ...

----------

> (3 ..),     ,   N 6       28  2010 . N 147 "                 "


:  6  ,    ?  5?

----------

?

----------


## kiry

> ?


   " " ?       ,     ?

----------

, ?
,    ,   ,    ?    .   .    183 ,  30,

----------

,

----------


## kiry

> 


  ,   .



> ,    ,   ,    ?


  -     -  .  ,       -  ,     - ,  - .

----------

> ,     ,       " ".  ,    ,     ...


 -   ,         ,              (   ).            .  ,   ""         . ,   ,       ,   .

----------

> ! , !      ()   2013     2014 ,      ,     .       .          ?


 ,  ??     ?     ?) 
   ,    .      .

----------

> -   ,         ,              (   ).            .  ,   ""         . ,   ,       ,   .


    ,     .

----------

. ,  -       (  ) ,      ,               .   ?

----------

> . ,  -       (  ) ,      ,               .   ?

----------


## pretty

,        ?  ,    ? 
.    ,        ,        .              .    ,        ,      . 
 :       ?       ,  ( )  .....        ,    ,    ,      ,   ,  ,      ,       ...

----------

?

----------

,  ,         ?

----------

,   ?

----------

()?      ,

----------


## Bee_Maja

, , !     ,   ,     ,   -  ,   /       ,        ? :EEK!:

----------


## *Lake

,  .   .
      .               ,      .       - ,    


> 4)     , ,      ,         ()   .


   ,           25         .     . 
   ?        ?  -    ,      .

----------

.
:          ,      ?

----------

> , , !     ,   ,     ,   -  ,   /       ,        ?

----------

? ,

----------


## Natalia M

> ?


    (    ;-) )

     -  
      (), -  
     -  


   -            - __ 

..    ,            :Nea:  
   ?

----------


## -7

> ..    ,


  .     ?

----------

!
, !       ().    ,   .
      (  ).      .
    .
   ?
1 :          .
2 :  ,           .
3 :  ,        .

       ?

    -        ?

----------


## Kassir

** ,             .

----------

.    ?

----------

, 13      183  ?

----------

-   , ? 
  ,        ,   , , ?

----------


## Natalia M

> 


   ()     6 ** ,    




> 


     ,        -      .

----------


## Natalia M

> , 13      183  ?


       (.  .2013  .2014)  183     -   13 %,    30%.   ,   . ..   30%,    13%  ,    ,      31 .   2-           ,  .

----------


## 123

. 1)       (  ), ,     ,       ,    ,   ,     ? 2)           18  14?

----------


## Sv1

,       (  183 ),        05.11.2014.    ,          ?

----------


## Kassir

* 123*,  .

----------


## Kassir

*Sv1*,     ?

----------


## Sv1

183         , ..   ( ).  ?         ..?

----------


## Kassir

*Sv1*,      ?

----------


## Sv1

,           .

----------


## Natalia M

> 183         , ..   ( ).


         (!)  (    27.02.13  17-4/342).

----------


## Sv1

?

----------


## Kassir

*Sv1*, 
    ( )
 18.15.              




> 3.       ()        ,           ,      ,       ,                           -     ( )                    ,         , -
> **            ;    -        ; *   -      *            .


   ( ) -  .     ,       .  .     .

----------

> ,       ,   "   ".               ,        ,  ( . 3 )   (  . 10 )       .
>          ,     .4.5. .13 .
> 
> 
>  13.1.    ,      ,    
> 
> 
>        (3 ..),     ,   N 6       28  2010 . N 147 "                 "
> 
> ...


     ?       ,  ,          .. ( ,       1 ,   ).     35000   ,  ,     .
 ?   ,      .    ..

----------


## .

> ,          ..


  .

----------


## Bee_Maja

> ()     6 ** ,


   .       5 ,         ?    30%,  183   13%?

----------


## Natalia M

> .       5 ,         ?


  :yes: 




> 30%,  183   13%?


  :yes: 
      .  30 %

----------

> .       5 ,         ?    30%,  183   13%?


  -       
        ,    -

----------


## Bee_Maja

> -       
>         ,    -


,       ,   -,  ,   



> ()     6 ** ,

----------


## Kassir

> ?


.        ,     ,    .     115-   "                   " (  .  25.09.2000) (.  18.08.2005).

      .     .

   25.07.2002 N 115- (.  21.07.2014) "       "
 13.3.        



> 1.                 -     ( ) * ,     ,     *  ( -     ),        ,      ,    ,     ,        ,       .


      35000,  , ,  115-   .     , , ,    ,    ,  .  , ,      .

 13.       



> 4.5.     ()                 ,   :
> 1)      ,    ;





> ?


1.            .
2.    .
3.        .
4.   .

----------


## _

,  ,           ()     ???      ,   ,       , (   )     , ..             "     ".       - ???      -       ,    ? 
     ,      .     .

----------


## Kassir

> "     "


       ? .

----------


## Kassir

> , ..


   25.07.2002 N 115- "       "




> 2.  
> **    -           * -     ( )*;
> 
>   -  ,            ;
> 
>    - ,                 ,        ,    ;


 13.       



> 4.     ()                ,       **   ,      ,** .
> 
> 4.5.     ()                 ,   :
> 1)      ,    ;


 13.1.    ,      ,    



> 9.     (),      **   ,      ,    ,     , **              ,         ,        -     ( )   ,                  .            .


 18.             



> 8.     (),            **  * -     ( )*, :
> 4) **                               ,           ,       ,             -     ( ),            ,          ,     ,       ;


 13.1.    ,      ,    



> 7.6.                 *-     ( )*                         ,     .
>      -     ( )         - ,     ,                      8.2  .



P.S.   , *_*,         ,            800.000  .

   30.12.2001 N 195-
 18.15.              



> 3.       ()        ,           ,      ,       ,                           -     ( )                    ,         , -
> 
>               ;    -        ;    -                  .

----------


## _

*Kassir*,    .        ,    .

----------

.    ,  .   , .
  2 -       .     1 , ,  1,5 ,     .    ?       2-    -?

----------


## MalishkaMu

,             ?        ?

----------


## Kassir

*MalishkaMu*, ,    -      ?

----------


## MalishkaMu

*Kassir*,  ! :Wow:

----------


## Kassir

*MalishkaMu*,      ,      .
     ,        ,        ,    "       ".               .
   ,     ,     ,                 .

----------


## Kassir

> 2 -       .     1 , ,  1,5 ,     .    ?


   25.07.2002 N 115- (.  21.07.2014) "       "

 13.       



> 4.     ()                ,          ,      ,     .       :
> 
> 12)       , -          .


 ,          ,   ,      ,      .

 13.1.    ,      ,    



> 9.     (),         ,      ,    , ** ,               ,         ,        -     ( )   ,                  .            .


  ,        ,                  .

 18.             



> 8.     (),                        -     ( ), :
> 
> 4)                                ,           ,       ,             -     ( ),            ,          ,     ,       ;


 ,            10   .

 18.             



> 8.     (),                        -     ( ), :
> 7)                       -     ( ),       ;


 ,            .

----------


## MalishkaMu

*Kassir*,   .       .         ,     3-      , ..     . . ,        ...

----------

13   30? ?

----------

30 %  13 %    ,  2012  .

----------


## Bee_Maja

, ,     30%,    183   ,   ,       . ,    ,    ,    -    , ???  ?        ,           - ?

----------


## _0505

12/10/14.  10/10/14      .         ?

 !

----------


## Natalia M

_,        :

 ( ) -    3 ()             147,           .

  (  ) -    3 ()             147,           .

 - ( ) -    10 ()          (       ),           ._

 .

----------


## Kassir

> 


 .  :Confused:  :Unknown:

----------


## Kassir

*_0505*, :

1.    25.07.2002 N 115- "       "

2.     28.06.2010 N 147 (.  12.03.2014) "                 " 

( : 
-"           ",
 -"  ,          ,     ", 
-"      ()         -    ,      ,    ,                  ", 
-"      ()         -     ( )    (  ),                     ,   ,                  ", 
-"                  (  ),          ()                    ,   ,       (  )  ") 

   25  2002 . N 115- "       "

 13.1.    ,      ,    



> 9.     (),         ,      ,    ,     ,               ,         ,        -     ( )   ,                  .            .

----------


## Natalia M

> [I] ( ) -    3 ()             147,           .


  "" .  :Drug: 


   -  ( ) + 2

----------


## MalishkaMu

.  ,      .  ,         .  ,             ,     .    :OnFire:  :Frown:

----------

,          1      -        ?

----------

!   :            -,    .      ,    ''.
     ?
      ,      2013  2016 ,  ,. 
  13%. 
    ,        ?  
   ((

----------


## Kassir

**,       :  ,  ,  , ,  .

   25.07.2002 N 115- (.  21.07.2014) "       " 
 2.  



> - ,          ,    ,    ,           ;
> 
>        - ,     ;
> 
>        - ,    ;


   19  1993 . N 4528-1 " "
 1.  



> 1.         :
> 1)  -  ,                   , , , ,                              ; ,                ,           ;
> 
> 3)   -                   12   ,           ;

----------

! 
   .

----------


## gNus

!
     ,         ,     .
 ,  "  2  207        ,      183     12   ,          (  )   . :       183    ,            .       (       29.03.2007  03-04-06-01/95)"

 ,        03-05-01-03/82 "           ",            183 ,     13%     ."
 ?

----------


## Kassir

**,               ,    .9 .13.1  "    "        ,    :

   25.07.2002 N 115- (.  21.07.2014) "       "
 13.1.    ,      ,    



> 9.     (),         ,      ,    ,     ,               ,         ,        -     ( )   ,                  .            .


    ,    ,    ,         .1 .4 . 13  :
 13.       



> 4.     ()                ,          ,      ,     .       :
> 1)       ;


 ,            ,  ,     
 18.             



> 8.     (),                        -     ( ), :
> 4)                                ,           ,       , *  *   -     ( ),            ,          ,     ,       ;


   ,  



> 2.  
>   -  ,            ;


     ,    .

----------


## Kassir

> 


.   "".

----------


## Bee_Maja

> !
>      ,         ,     .
>  ,  "  2  207        ,      183     12   ,          (  )   . :       183    ,            .       (       29.03.2007  03-04-06-01/95)"
> 
>  ,        03-05-01-03/82 "           ",            183 ,     13%     ."
>  ?


    (  ,   ,     ,       )    30         (     )    183 ,     13%,   30%.       ,        ,        - 30%.

----------


## gNus

> (  ,   ,     ,       )    30         (     )    183 ,     13%,   30%.       ,        ,        - 30%.


   ,   ,  ...    ,  ,      ,      12% ,     ...    30%      ,              ?     ,           ?            ,    ,   ?        ,   :Frown:

----------


## Bee_Maja

> ,   ,  ...    ,  ,      ,      12% ,     ...    30%      ,              ?     ,           ?            ,    ,   ?        ,


  ,      :Big Grin:  ,    ,   6 ,           ,      ,  -   ,  ,     183   13%,   , + 30%    :Wink:

----------


## gNus

> ,      ,    ,   6 ,           ,      ,  -   ,  ,     183   13%,   , + 30%


        ,       -       ?   ...

----------

*gNus*,    ,    " "   " "

----------


## katrom

.
 :  (. > 6 .)   ,  .      ?
    .     ?      ?
 .

----------


## IraIva

!
      (  6 .).   ,  . 
       (), ,               ? ..  ,       ?

----------


## katrom

, , .
+         :
1. .
2.   
3. ,  ,    .    >6 .    
4.  
5.  -2
6.     
7.      
*8.      :*
   1.  
   2.  .
   3. 
   4. .
   5.   
   6.  
  .

----------


## IraIva

> , , .
> +         :
> 1. .
> 2.   
> 3. ,  ,    .    >6 .    
> 4.  
> 5.  -2
> 6.     
> 7.      
> ...


    ,     ?  ?     ?

----------


## katrom

.        .

----------


## IraIva

...
       ?   ?     (    )? 
    ?

----------


## katrom

,      ?
.
  ? ?   ,    ,     ,    .

----------


## IraIva

> ,      ?
> .
>   ? ?   ,    ,     ,    .


 ,   ... :Dezl:  ...     . ::condom:: 

   ! :Hi:

----------


## katrom

,       ,   ,      .   ,         .
       .

----------


## katrom

> .
>  :  (. > 6 .)   ,  .      ?
>     .     ?      ?
>  .


   :    ,     .

----------


## Kassir

> 


 ?

----------


## 88

,       ,    .  .   - 1) ,    2018 .,   ,   1991  - . 2) , ,          .      ?        (  )?      ?   - .        ?   ,            ,   .      .

----------


## Kassir

> 2) , ,          .


  . 11      ,      ,    ,        ,   , ,     ,       ,      ,           . 

                   ,                (. 1 . 2, . 4 . 13    25.07.2002 N 115- "       ";  -  N 115-).        ,     ,    (  )   (. 11 . 4 . 13  N 115-). 

 . 9 . 1 . 8    19.02.1993 N 4528-I " " ( -  N 4528-I) ,  ,                        . ,   ,  ,        10.05.2011 N 356  (. 7 . 7  N 4528-I). 

 ,    -         . 

      ,     ,         ,         . 5 . 18.1  N 115-     ( 2014               19.12.2013 N 1191) (, ,       30.08.2012 N 15-9683/12).  ,        ,   . 

       25.04.2007 N 1109-17      15.01.2013 N 9,   . 5 . 18.1  N 115-            ,       ,  ,     ,      (           ,            ,          ),       (     7                          ). 

    . 9 . 1 . 8  N 4528-I          , ,          ,                        ,    ,  . 

,   ,   ,   ,         ,  . 65   : 

1)   ( ,    ,       (. 8 . 7  N 4528-I); 

2)  .      , ,        1974 .  2004 .    .                   (   15.06.2005 N 908-6-1); 

3)   ,       -    ,      ; 

4)        15.12.2001 N 167- "      "           ,   ,         . 1 . 7  ,      .  ,      ,     6 ,                .          ,       6 ,      . ,    ,      (. 1, . 2 . 7    01.04.1996 N 27- "  ()      "); 

5)           ,           (. 1 . 15  N 115-, . 1  . 8    28.03.1998 N 53- "     "). 

           ,         (  . 65  ). 

 4 . 8 . 18  N 115- ,  ,                    ,                                            ,       ,          ,            ,          ,     ,       . 

   . 1 . 2  N 115-       ,     ,              ,    ,  ,       .     ,   ,                     (  . 1                 (, 16.01.1997)      27.09.2006 N 32253/   27.04.2012 N 19261/ "       "). 

      . 1 . 2  N 115-        ,           .  9 . 13.1  N 115-  ,         ,     ,    ,     ,              ,        ,         ,                  .           28.06.2010 N 147. 

     ,                : 

-               ; 

-       ;              N 115- ( ,       ,     ,     ),  ,      .                         ,      " " (     ) ,  ,    . 

                    .          . ,   ,                 .

----------


## 88

,  - 

              .

      :

 ;
 ;


   ,       .
..     , 
       ?   -   ,        ?


    .    .

----------


## Kassir

http://www.klerk.ru/cons/shirimova/337040/

----------


## 88

> http://www.klerk.ru/cons/shirimova/337040/


  . ,      -       .

----------

!
,         ,        ?

----------


## MalishkaMu

, -  .    ,      ,    .          ...

----------

, ,   ,     ()     "  ",       ?       ?     , ,      ?

----------


## Kassir

** , 



> ()     "  "


   25.07.2002 N 115- (.  21.07.2014) "       "
 2.  



> -                  ,      ,        ,      ,       ,   ,   .            ;
> 
>        - ,     ;
> 
>   -  , **           ;
> 
>        - ,          ,    ,    ,           ;






> ?       ?


 13.       



> 4.     ()                ,          ,      ,     .       :
> 
> 1)       ;






> , ,      ?


 . 9 . 13.1  N 115-      ** ,           ,                  ,        (           28.06.2010 N 147)    ,        .

 13.1.    ,      ,    



> 9.     (),         ,      ,    , ** ,               ,         ,        -     ( ) ** ,                  .            .


 , ,   **   ,                          (. 4 . 8 . 18  N 115-).           24.08.2007 N -6-04/676. 

 18.             



> 8.     (),                        -     ( ), :
> 4)                                ,           ,       ,             -     ( ),            ,          ,     ,       ;


                  . 3 . 18.15     . 
     ,  *     ,   *         (. 2  N 115-).       ** ,  ,     .  ,   . 9 . 13.1  N 115-     ,             .

----------

!

----------

,    ,    ,         2015 ?     ,   ,  ?

----------

. ,           .

----------


## MariaTS

*Kassir*, , .  ,   .     . :  ,  ,    ,  180 , ..  13%.       3 . 
   (  ) ,        ,     ,    400 ..  ?       ?  -      ???
, !!   ,     ...

----------


## saigak

*MariaTS*,     .               .            ,        ,      .         (   )      .      .        .           ,.         ,        2014 . , ,     .
         , ,         .     .     .   .

----------


## kiry

> :  ,  ,    ,  180 , ..  13%.       3 .
>    (  ) ,        ,     ,


     ,      ,         , ,  (. 4 . 13  N 115-).

----------


## avk-olga

,  01.01.2015         .
        ( ,   (?))   ,            3000 . .   .   2015                 .               .  -  ,       ...  , .

----------


## _Kuza

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=538053

 .    .

----------

